
Ask HN: Anyone getting repeated RoboCalls from Google+? - artur_makly
I get them at least 3x per month..for the last 5months.<p>tl;dr &quot;It is extremely urgent that you complete your profile ...&quot;
======
dekhn
They're not from Google+. really. it's spammers/marketers.

